# Achat Apple Watch occasion



## Sebchinte (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde, je vous sollicite car je souhaite acquérir une Apple Watch et j’en ai trouvé une neuve vendu sur internet. La personne m’a donné le numéro de série et une fois rentré sur Apple , ont m’informe que le produit n’est pas enregistré. Y a t’il un risque que ça soit un produit volé ?? 
le vendeur m’indique que la gantante sera effective une fois le produit enregistré.
Qu’en pensez vous ??
Cordialement Sébastien


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

Sebchinte a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, je vous sollicite car je souhaite acquérir une Apple Watch et j’en ai trouvé une neuve vendu sur internet. La personne m’a donné le numéro de série et une fois rentré sur Apple , ont m’informe que le produit n’est pas enregistré. Y a t’il un risque que ça soit un produit volé ??
> le vendeur m’indique que la gantante sera effective une fois le produit enregistré.
> Qu’en pensez vous ??
> Cordialement Sébastien


Bonjour,

Demandez la facture


----------



## Sebchinte (3 Janvier 2021)

Il me dit qu’il n’en a pas car cadeau fournisseur


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

Sebchinte a dit:


> Il me dit qu’il n’en a pas car cadeau fournisseur


Très étrange quand mème !!
Pour moi c'est de l'arnaque 
le tarif est le modèle ?
remise en main propre  ?


----------



## Sebchinte (3 Janvier 2021)

Une Apple Watch se nike a 230 euro avec oui remise en main propre à votre avis si j’appelle Apple demain pour m’informer il me donnerons les informations souhaité ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

Sebchinte a dit:


> Une Apple Watch se nike a 230 euro avec oui remise en main propre à votre avis si j’appelle Apple demain pour m’informer il me donnerons les informations souhaité ?


Je pense qu'Apple va vous renseigner 
C'est une watch 6 ?


----------



## Sebchinte (3 Janvier 2021)

Non une SE


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

Sebchinte a dit:


> Non une SE


Méfiance , car je connais pas de fournisseur qui font ce genre de cadeau


----------



## Sebchinte (3 Janvier 2021)

Oui je pense aussi pi au vu du prix je pense plutôt allé chez Apple quand même là différence  n’est pas grande pour prendre un risque


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

Sebchinte a dit:


> Oui je pense aussi pi au vu du prix je pense plutôt allé chez Apple quand même là différence  n’est pas grande pour prendre un risque


Je suis de votre avis


----------



## Sebchinte (3 Janvier 2021)

Merci en tout cas !


----------

